# MLS Soccer Thread



## Frank Rizzo (May 27, 2015)

MLS was brought up in the chat earlier today, so I thought perhaps we can put up a thread to talk MLS stuff, separate from the world futbol thread.

So, does anyone here have any favorite MLS teams?


----------



## cypocraphy (May 27, 2015)

I like Philly. They won at Red Bull Arena for the first time on Sunday.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 27, 2015)

I've been rooting for NYC FC.

they're.....not exactly setting the league on fire, but i admire their determination, even when they're down late in a game.


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 28, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I've been rooting for NYC FC.
> 
> they're.....not exactly setting the league on fire, but i admire their determination, even when they're down late in a game.


Like many a Red Bulls fan I jumped ship to NYCFC, but their supporters groups aren't exactly making me want to stay a fan.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 28, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Like many a Red Bulls fan I jumped ship to NYCFC, but their supporters groups aren't exactly making me want to stay a fan.



I tend to try and ignore the crazy NYC FC supporters and just support the team by rooting for them no matter what.


----------



## Rat Speaker (May 28, 2015)

Sounders F.C. fan


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 28, 2015)

Rat Speaker said:


> Sounders F.C. fan



Insanely talented defense, and a really rabid fan base, I love em.


----------



## Rat Speaker (May 28, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Insanely talented defense, and a really rabid fan base, I love em.


I'd love em a tad bit more if they could seal a western conference.

Edit: changed from email to em, autocorrect fail.


----------



## Doctor Druid (May 29, 2015)

Orlando City. Though I grew up near Sacramento so will probably change colors if Republic FC gets in.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 29, 2015)

Doctor Druid said:


> Orlando City. Though I grew up near Sacramento so will probably change colors if Republic FC gets in.



I've heard from more then one soccer fan that when Orlando City was in the USL Pro, their fans were usually the most obnoxious supporters. Can you confirm this?


----------



## Doctor Druid (May 29, 2015)

I actually don't know. I live kinda far from the Citrus Bowl, so haven't been able to catch a game yet.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 29, 2015)

This is often the video I'm directed too when people tell me how obnoxious some OC SC fans are.


----------



## Doctor Druid (May 29, 2015)

Ah, yeah. It's quite unfortunate that even a newer club has shithead "fans" like that. A fair few of the people I've met on the street though seem quite pleasant, if not as much as say the Seattle supporters.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 29, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to single out OC SC fans, I've seen fans of other MLS teams that are obnoxious.

Case in point: I went to the NYC FC/NY Red Bulls game in NJ recently, and, at half time, as I was walking towards the rest room, this drunken dude in head to toe Redbulls gear came up to me, and the following convo ensued:

Redbulls Fan: (Slurred) Yo bro, your team's losing! My team's winning!

Me: Yes, I know, it's a good game though...

Redbulls Fan: Yep, good game for the mother fucking Redbulls, bitch!

Me: Yep, well, nice meeting you bro....

Redbulls Fan: (As I was walking away, screeching at the top of his lungs) NYC FC FUCKING SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS!


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 29, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to single out OC SC fans, I've seen fans of other MLS teams that are obnoxious.
> 
> Case in point: I went to the NYC FC/NY Red Bulls game in NJ recently, and, at half time, as I was walking towards the rest room, this drunken dude in head to toe Redbulls gear came up to me, and the following convo ensued:
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, the Official NYC FC fans are chanting racial slurs.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 29, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Meanwhile, the Official NYC FC fans are chanting racial slurs.



Mmmhmmm, it's one of the reasons I've not wanted to sit in the "Supporters Section" at NYC FC games.


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 29, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Mmmhmmm, it's one of the reasons I've not wanted to sit in the "Supporters Section" at NYC FC games.


I tried to find a screengrab my friend had of some guy on their page ending his post with "14/88" but he posts so much shit to Facebook I got tired of scrolling.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 29, 2015)

@Rat Speaker, Your fellow Sounders fans were in the camp of being very classy.

After NYC FC lost to them at home, most Sounders fans I passed were all "Hey, good game everyone!" and just very respectful and nice.


----------



## Doctor Druid (May 29, 2015)

Timbers fans, from what I have seen, are the same way. They are pretty chill and see the match as what it is, a game.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 29, 2015)

Doctor Druid said:


> Timbers fans, from what I have seen, are the same way. They are pretty chill and see the match as what it is, a game.



Timbers fans *are* chill as shit.

From what I saw of a few youtube videos, they're all super into charity and give a lot of their money and time to said charities.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 29, 2015)

I don't have _too_ much hate in particular towards any MLS team, the teams I hate the most are Mexico's and Costa Rica's national teams as I couldn't stand them before MLS existed. 

Costa Rica are a bit higher on my list in recent times for being totally fine playing in the snow, but then crying about it being unfair after they lost. That and Joel Campbell getting Matt Besler a red card by walking behind him and falling down grabbing his face.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 29, 2015)

bungholio said:


> I don't have _too_ much hate in particular towards any MLS team, the teams I hate the most are Mexico's and Costa Rica's national teams as I couldn't stand them before MLS existed.
> 
> Costa Rica are a bit higher on my list in recent times for being totally fine playing in the snow, but then crying about it being unfair after they lost. That and Joel Campbell getting Matt Besler a red card by walking behind him and falling down grabbing his face.



I swear, they should give some soccer players Oscar's for the acting they do.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 29, 2015)

I wish Jordan Morris would ditch the college thing and just play for Seattle. They have his rights or something like that when he does go to MLS.


----------



## Rat Speaker (May 30, 2015)

bungholio said:


> I don't have _too_ much hate in particular towards any MLS team, the teams I hate the most are Mexico's and Costa Rica's national teams as I couldn't stand them before MLS existed.
> 
> Costa Rica are a bit higher on my list in recent times for being totally fine playing in the snow, but then crying about it being unfair after they lost. That and Joel Campbell getting Matt Besler a red card by walking behind him and falling down grabbing his face.


Okay that was a super flop.

Any USMNT fans?  Any members of the A.O. family?


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 30, 2015)

Rat Speaker said:


> Any USMNT fans?







Also a WNT fan.


----------



## Rat Speaker (May 30, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Also a WNT fan.


I am too. Bought myself a USWNT victory kit via the Men in Blazers.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 7, 2015)

Philly had a nice 3-0 win over Columbus a few days ago...but lost 2-1 to NYC FC yesterday.  Well,New York had to get their 2nd win sometime....sucks it was against us though.

And how about Hulkamania running wild on the Netherlands on Friday?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jun 8, 2015)

Galaxy shit the bed against the white caps 1-nil this last Saturday.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hulkamania was in full force today... the U-20 USA beat Colombia 1-0 in the round of 16 at the U-20 World Cup...and the senior team beat Germany 2-1 in friendly in Germany.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd be interested in getting into the MLS more since it is a fed on the rise, and chockingly enough not just because of the money. But it doesn't air over here so I cannot.


----------



## A Witty Name (Jun 11, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I've heard from more then one soccer fan that when Orlando City was in the USL Pro, their fans were usually the most obnoxious supporters. Can you confirm this?



OCSC fan here, yes we have a hooliganism problem. Some other stuff the supporters are guilty of include...


Setting fire to Al Lang Stadium (Tampa Bay Rowdies)
Trashing the banners of another club's supporters (Atlanta Silverbacks I believe)
Shining a laser pointer at Jaime Penedo
Throwing stuff at Kai Kamara after he scored on us. It was either beer cans or empty cups

Hopefully this stops, but I won't be surprised if I see our "classy" supporters pull something this Sunday when I attend the match against D.C. United.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 26, 2015)

Why is Wondolowski on the Gold Cup squad?


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 12, 2015)

Philadelphia Union 3 - 0 Portland Timbers.

Take that, hippies.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2015)

Haven't talked about the Gold Cup much and the semi-finals are this Wednesday.

USA vs. Jamaica
Panama vs. Mexico

Panama will likely give Mexico a very hard time, Mexico only beat Costa Rica in the QF thanks to a horrible call where they got a penalty kick late in extra time. 

I think we'll see a Mexico vs. USA final though, and hopefully it will be another _dos a cero.   _


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 22, 2015)

bungholio said:


> Haven't talked about the Gold Cup much and the semi-finals are this Wednesday.
> 
> USA vs. Jamaica
> Panama vs. Mexico
> ...


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 26, 2015)

Losing on penalty kicks in a 3rd place match. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, we can still go to the 2017 Confederations Cup if we beat tomorrows Gold Cup winner in October. Should be able to get our shit together by then.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Aug 3, 2015)

This isn't MLS related (kinda) but there is  a gofundme page to send US vet's and family members of those KIA to the USMNT vs. Mexico in October, it's a worthy cause in my opinion. PM me if you want  any information about it, I not asking anyone to donate anything. Maybe just spread the word.


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 6, 2015)

That stupid hippie team won MLS Cup.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 6, 2015)

big baby jesus said:


> That stupid hippie team won MLS Cup.



Congrats to Portland, well deserved.


----------



## gophergoober (Dec 7, 2015)

got dang it Portland, FC Dallas Season ticket holder reporting in.


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyway, Philly will win it all next year of course.


----------



## Doctor Druid (Dec 18, 2015)

I'd really like to see Sacramento Republic get in. I grew up around there, so hometown team and all.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 18, 2015)

Doctor Druid said:


> I'd really like to see Sacramento Republic get in. I grew up around there, so hometown team and all.


I would love to see this team be on the MLS rooster. I have heard maybe by 2020, but cali has a lot of teams already... fact not opinion


----------



## Doctor Druid (Dec 18, 2015)

I was really hoping the Chivas USA debacle would give Republic a shot, but alas.


----------



## gophergoober (Dec 21, 2015)

Doctor Druid said:


> I was really hoping the Chivas USA debacle would give Republic a shot, but alas.


I think the Cali market is way to saturated with MLS teams, We need another Midwest team, maybe Tulsa or OKC. I would prefer Tulsa because MUH Roughnecks in the USL.


----------



## Doctor Druid (Jan 7, 2016)

http://news.sportslogos.net/2016/01/07/los-angeles-football-club-reveals-colors-and-crest/

LAFC reveals their crest and colors. I think both are solid, myself. I am looking forward to seeing their kit.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 17, 2016)

Doctor Druid said:


> http://news.sportslogos.net/2016/01/07/los-angeles-football-club-reveals-colors-and-crest/
> 
> LAFC reveals their crest and colors. I think both are solid, myself. I am looking forward to seeing their kit.



That's actually really cool looking.

I've always liked soccer, follow the US MNT usually. Gonna start watching MLS this season - trying to decide which team to follow (probably Philly or one of the NY teams given that's the region I grew up in).


----------



## gophergoober (Feb 25, 2016)

sugoi-chan said:


> That's actually really cool looking.
> 
> I've always liked soccer, follow the US MNT usually. Gonna start watching MLS this season - trying to decide which team to follow (probably Philly or one of the NY teams given that's the region I grew up in).


If your going to follow a NYC team do the Red bulls, NYCFC is lame and Manchester city light.


----------



## gophergoober (Mar 7, 2016)

Went to the season opener for FC Dallas...Proud season ticket holder for 16 years!! Hopefully our academy will start producing great homegrown players while everyone else imports talnet for crazy amounts of money!


----------



## gophergoober (Apr 11, 2016)

that Nagbe tackle...DAMN son


----------



## Rat Speaker (Apr 11, 2016)

gophergoober said:


> that Nagbe tackle...DAMN son


Galaxy's main supporters are the LA Riot Squad...just saying.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 17, 2016)

Jordan Morris scored his first MLS goal last night, unfortunately for me it was in a win against Philly. Christian Pulisic scored a nice goal for Borussia Dortmund today as well. He's one of the youngest goal scorers in Bundesliga history now. 

I hope those two play in Copa America this Summer.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 1, 2016)

How do you allow a late equalizer at home against 10 men?


----------



## cypocraphy (May 22, 2016)

NYCFC were buttfucked 7-0 by the energy drinks. That's good because that result and Toronto only getting a draw keeps Philadelphia 1st in the east by a very slim margin. 

Also, as for the U.S.A. squad for the Copa America...how the fuck does Wondolowski keep getting called up? And at the expense of Jordan Morris this time.


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 22, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> NYCFC were buttfucked 7-0 by the energy drinks. That's good because that result and Toronto only getting a draw keeps Philadelphia 1st in the east by a very slim margin.
> 
> Also, as for the U.S.A. squad for the Copa America...how the fuck does Wondolowski keep getting called up? And at the expense of Jordan Morris this time.


NYCFC thought they were playing handegg.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 3, 2016)

Will Hulkamania run wild on Colombia tonight? 

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/5a/f3/94/5af3942550abac12bcf43f100699c445.jpg


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 4, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 9, 2016)

Payback is a bitch, Ticos.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jun 16, 2016)

I know this is a MLS thread, but let's go USMNT! Crush Ecuador. I believe that we will win!


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 17, 2016)

And if Mexico lose to Chile I'll have a boner for weeks.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 22, 2016)

#atleastitwasntseven


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 10, 2016)

Donovan is coming back. 

Also, I guess this is the all-purpose U.S. Soccer thread...I was on the Christian Pulisic hype-train before, but now I feel like I should be the conductor.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 1, 2016)

@Cuck Norris 

Dead Bulls are gonna get fucked in their own backyard by Philly tonight.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 2, 2016)

nevermind.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Oct 2, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> nevermind.


Told you it was optimistic. Rekt.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 11, 2016)

it's _dos a cero _time!







Win it for Trump, boys!


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 11, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> it's _dos a cero _time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on USMNT it's time to grab Mexico by the pussy. The wall starts now!


Edit, God damn it. Fuck you Mexico 5 yellows and a red..damn googles.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 11, 2016)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck   

Well, if we beat them in Mexico City next year then everything is fine. The God-Emperor will be in charge then and that will help.

They're still building the wall.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 11, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
> 
> Well, if we beat them in Mexico City next year then everything is fine. The God-Emperor will be in charge then and that will help.
> 
> They're still building the wall.


Hopefully we don't have our best goalkeeper(regardless of age) leave due to injury after 20 something minutes...


----------

